# Best female to breed TDP with



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Who is the best female to breed him with?
Pepsi(blue and yellow) or Alice Cooper?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Woah....i've never seen that much finnage before on a female  (loving #1)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's hard to choose. xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe you should ask TDP? JK ;P
I'm thinking Alice. Do any of them have Genetic Issues? ( Not to Burst your Bubble )
It also depends on Personality.
Who is more Mild-Tempered?
Did any of them have any Quarrels with other Females?
Who's younger? Who's older?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I love how even their anal rays are~


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Maybe you should ask TDP? JK ;P
> I'm thinking Alice. Do any of them have Genetic Issues? ( Not to Burst your Bubble )


I have no idea.  They are petstore betta's. I thought I would start with them before I go on to breeding something more expensive. The worst thing I have seen with TDP is his color changes a lot which I know is normal with marbles like him.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Remember, his Fry could be Marbles too!!  Can I have one? Or 2? Or Over 9000!?!? JK  His Mate should just like him for who he is!! What about Bambi? You said that they were getting along Fiiiiine.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Remember, his Fry could be Marbles too!!  Can I have one? Or 2? Or Over 9000!?!? JK  His Mate should just like him for who he is!! What about Bambi? You said that they were getting along Fiiiiine.


Bambi is a regular cambodian lol. But sure, when I do breed them and a few survive, I could give you one


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks!! Bambi seems a bit small. Is she the same size as TDP or a bit smaller? The other Females should be about his Size or a bit smaller. If they're bigger, TDP would have a hard time during Embrace. 
And multiple times too. O.O

But, I don't know if I can have a Betta shipped to me. A. I don't know what to do or how to pay you, B. I don't even know if my Parents allow me. Saving, and Tight Space. -_-


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They are a bit smaller than him, but not that much. I think Alice Cooper is the best bet, I love her color. She reminds me of my second betta who was the same color as her


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You also want High Quality, right? Do you know about the Ray Fins?
A good quality Betta has some Nice, Even, Rays. I have NO clue of what Branching is. -_-


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You also want High Quality, right? Do you know about the Ray Fins?
> A good quality Betta has some Nice, Even, Rays. I have NO clue of what Branching is. -_-


Here is a few pics of him flaring


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

#1 - she has a good dorsal. They all have the same caudal.

@LebronThe Betta: From the end of the body, they grow rays (primary). These rays branch into secondary rays which then branch again. When talking about branching, people mean the last branch. Most common in HM is a 4 and 8 ray branching - meaning one primary ray eventually branches into 4 or 8 rays. VT and CT may only have 2 ray branching - meaning one primary only branches into 2 end rays...... I hope that's not confusing.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

indjo said:


> #1 - she has a good dorsal. They all have the same caudal.
> 
> @LebronThe Betta: From the end of the body, they grow rays (primary). These rays branch into secondary rays which then branch again. When talking about branching, people mean the last branch. Most common in HM is a 4 and 8 ray branching - meaning one primary ray eventually branches into 4 or 8 rays. VT and CT may only have 2 ray branching - meaning one primary only branches into 2 end rays...... I hope that's not confusing.


She is a beauty, I might use her.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

indjo said:


> #1 - she has a good dorsal. They all have the same caudal.
> 
> @LebronThe Betta: From the end of the body, they grow rays (primary). These rays branch into secondary rays which then branch again. When talking about branching, people mean the last branch. Most common in HM is a 4 and 8 ray branching - meaning one primary ray eventually branches into 4 or 8 rays. VT and CT may only have 2 ray branching - meaning one primary only branches into 2 end rays...... I hope that's not confusing.


That is kinda confusing. Is this Important while breeding? I don't want to Breed Halfmoons, or Deltas. I would like to breed Crowntails. But I'm not getting into the Sweat and Blood, yet. Just Researching.  Just have a Hard Time with Genetics, and Branching.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

A preferred CT form is similar to a HM's. Knowing their rays helps us create the type of CT (single. double, crossed ray etc.) What kind of pairing to breed etc. So yes it is important to understand branching if you intend to breed for form (this applies for all fin types).


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

go for #1 nice wide dorsal


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

as long as the female isn't larger....larger females tear males apart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

